

What Nic Ferrier will be doing with Emacs in 2013 - p4bl0
http://nic.ferrier.me.uk/blog/2013_01/year-in-emacs

======
rman666
Man, this makes me want to come back to Emacs :-)

~~~
nic-ferrier
so come back.

